# Free or low cost Christmas Light Displays/events in MA or elsewhere



## pcgirl54 (Dec 7, 2008)

Since we are all feeling a bit of the recession I thought I would start a thread of cheer and good will of free or low cost things to do that are exceptional.

*With the exception of Newport and Edaville RR the other events are free.*

I thought I would share this info on the famous Millis Light Display in Massachusetts. 

 LaSalette is another spectacular display that is religious in theme. It is best to get there just before they turn the lights on. Traffic tie ups are common. Do dress warm.

 Edaville Railroad used to be the place to go when I was a child. That train ride seemed to last forever. This does cost money. It was closed for many years and has been sold and redone. I do not know if it is worth it and it is not free unless you are from Carver MA.
http://www.edaville.com/

I plan to take my 90 yr old father and his 88 yr old sister to Millis this year.   

http://www.milliswonderland.com

http://www.lasalette-shrine.org/Christmas/Festival_of_lights.html

http://www.firstnight.org/ The parade is free as are other events. 

The Newport Mansions have special events- http://www.newportmansions.org

Please feel free to post other light displays in the US or events that are free or low cost and worth the drive.

Happy Holidays!!!!


----------



## Rose Pink (Dec 13, 2008)

*Salt Lake City options*

The lights at Temple Square are a tradition for many families.
http://www.thingstodo.com/states/UT/salt_lake/templesquare_xmas.htm
I like the nativities from around the world.  One of my favorites is the Japanese one in the plaza by the Church Office Building (the big tall building).  They also have free concerts in various locations throughout the day and evening.  These are performed by various local high schools and other choral and music groups.

The Gallivan Center is only a few blocks away from Temple Square and they also have lights.
http://www.slcgov.com/PublicServices/Gallivan/


----------



## Steve (Dec 13, 2008)

*Zoo Lights*



Rose Pink said:


> The lights at Temple Square are a tradition for many families.
> http://www.thingstodo.com/states/UT/salt_lake/templesquare_xmas.htm
> I like the nativities from around the world.  One of my favorites is the Japanese one in the plaza by the Church Office Building (the big tall building).  They also have free concerts in various locations throughout the day and evening.  These are performed by various local high schools and other choral and music groups.
> 
> ...



In addition, when in SLC around the holidays, don't forget the Zoo Lights at Hogle Zoo.  There is a charge, but they are a lot of fun.  

Steve


----------



## Rose Pink (Dec 14, 2008)

Steve said:


> In addition, when in SLC around the holidays, don't forget the Zoo Lights at Hogle Zoo. There is a charge, but they are a lot of fun.
> 
> Steve


 
We were going to go a couple weeks ago but for some reason didn't make it--may have been bad weather, I can't remember.  DD had some discount tix that she picked up from a grocery store.  Maybe we'll try to do that this season.  

Do you know if This Is the Place Heritage Park (across the street from the zoo) has holiday lights?  That could make a nice evening since they are so close to one another.


----------



## Steve (Dec 14, 2008)

Rose Pink said:


> We were going to go a couple weeks ago but for some reason didn't make it--may have been bad weather, I can't remember.  DD had some discount tix that she picked up from a grocery store.  Maybe we'll try to do that this season.
> 
> Do you know if This Is the Place Heritage Park (across the street from the zoo) has holiday lights?  That could make a nice evening since they are so close to one another.



Hi Rose, 

This Is The Place has what they call their "Candlelight Christmas".  It's not a traditional lights display, but it looks very nice with the old buildings decorated for Christmas. I haven't been, but I'd like to go.  It would make for a great evening to visit both.  Just bundle up...it's cold out there!

Steve


----------



## Rose Pink (Dec 14, 2008)

Steve said:


> Hi Rose,
> 
> This Is The Place has what they call their "Candlelight Christmas". It's not a traditional lights display, but it looks very nice with the old buildings decorated for Christmas. I haven't been, but I'd like to go. It would make for a great evening to visit both. Just bundle up...it's cold out there!
> 
> Steve


 
I've got family traveling in for the holidays and I think we will try to do these things.  How much snow did you get in your part of the valley?  We've got enough on the east bench to cause some problems but we've had it worse in other years.  I just hope it is nice on Christmas Eve so I can put out the luminarias.

Speaking of which, one of these years I am going to make it down to the luminaria display at the Desert Botanical Gardens in Phoenix!


----------



## Ginny (Dec 14, 2008)

Holidazzle Parade in downtown Minneapolis - very cute! 

It runs Nov 26-Dec 21st, Thurs-Sunday, at 6:30 pm, on Nicollet Mall between 12th and 4th St. 

(One of many clips on YouTube)
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=9h1l1MsFPtI


----------



## pcgirl54 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Millis Wonderland , Millias Massachusetts-Exceptional*

Took my 90 yr old Dad and 88 Yr old Auntie last night.They said they will never forget it. It really is exceptional and it is free. 

We were the 2nd car in line at 5pm for the 6pm opening. By 6pm the cars were backed up so far I could not see. It's on a country road.  It takes about 30 minutes to drive through to see the lights and displays. The best days are Tuesday - Thursday for lighter traffic. Open until 12/27.

This gentleman and his family have done this since 2001. I have not seen anything like it since I was a child looking at the window displays in Boston and NYC.

Bravo to The Meehan Family of Millis, MA for having the true spirit of giving enjoyment to others. They are the owners of Imperial Chevrolet.


----------

